# Film4



## pnh (22 Jul 2006)

Anyone interested in movies who has NTL Digital might be interested to know-if they dont already-that Film4-is going FTA from tomorrow.Its on Channel 321.


----------



## CharlieC (24 Jul 2006)

Is it on Chorus? Does it have to be tuned in ?


----------



## pnh (24 Jul 2006)

Sorry dont know about Chorus-I have NTL-its on channel 323 not 321.
Started showing movies last night at 9pm-didnt watch but checked it briefly-
coming in loud and clear.They also have a +1 channel where the same thing is shown an hour or so later.
If u cant find it suggest you ring Chorus


----------



## alri (24 Jul 2006)

Will this be available on the sky network?


----------



## redo (24 Jul 2006)

alri said:
			
		

> Will this be available on the sky network?


Yes


----------



## JohnnieKippe (24 Jul 2006)

Watched it last night on NTL digital. Saw 'Sexy Beast'. Great little film I had not seen before.


----------



## Eanair (24 Jul 2006)

Is it available on the basic NTL digital package? I tried last night but got the 'You have not subscribed to this channel' message. Should I try restarting the box or is it only on the higher packages?


----------



## Danmo (24 Jul 2006)

redo said:
			
		

> Yes


 
Do you know how to tune it in???


----------



## redo (24 Jul 2006)

Danmo said:
			
		

> Do you know how to tune it in???


It is on the Sky Digital network, channel 3??


----------



## TarfHead (24 Jul 2006)

JohnnieKippe said:
			
		

> Watched it last night on NTL digital. Saw 'Sexy Beast'. Great little film I had not seen before.


 
Yeah - Ben Kingsley's character is as far apart from his characterisation of Ghandi as it gets.


----------



## DoctorEvil (24 Jul 2006)

Danmo said:
			
		

> Do you know how to tune it in???



It's channel 315 I think on Sky.


----------



## pnh (24 Jul 2006)

For anyone with NTL Digital-unplug your decoder for about 10 secs and then 
start it up again-any recent additions such as this should then be available-Film4 on channel 323 Just remains to be seen how often they show some of these movies


----------



## extopia (24 Jul 2006)

As a longtime Film 4 subscriber I'm disappointed it's going free as it will now carry advertising. 

Just got my NTL bill today though and I'm "unsurprised" to see they've gone ahead and billed me for the next two months anyway, even though the world and its mother has known for ages that the channel would be going free.


----------



## pnh (24 Jul 2006)

did they carry any advertising when they were sub only?.Doesnt surprise me about NTL I recently stopped my direct debit with them due to a long history of breakdowns and poor reception in my area -dont know of there is any connection but reception has been very good since and they are laying new cable in my area-was it something I said


----------



## Bosshog (24 Jul 2006)

chorus will not be carrying Film 4. I called them today.
dissappointing.


----------



## sdigby (25 Jul 2006)

Can this channel be picked up for free by satellite dish owners (not Sky subscribers) in the way BBCs and ITVs can be, and if so on what frequency? I found a channel showing a loop of ads for the channel but not the channel itself. Is it going to be like the C4 and C5 situation? Any ideas ?


----------



## Technologist (25 Jul 2006)

Yes, it's on Astra at 28.2 east.

10,729Mhz, 22,000sps, Vertical.

It's FTA, no $ky sub or $ky box needed, a general-purpose DVB satellite receiver is all that's needed.


----------



## sdigby (25 Jul 2006)

Thanks a million Technologist! Just the info I needed! Look forward to lots of quality films in the future!


----------



## mmclo (25 Jul 2006)

Is it a permanent arrangement?

Was done before but only temporarily


----------



## Danmo (25 Jul 2006)

DoctorEvil said:
			
		

> It's channel 315 I think on Sky.


 
Found it - thanks!


----------



## pnh (25 Jul 2006)

Yes its permanent-check their website for details of why etc.-they used to open it up the odd weekend for free-i suppose to get potential subscribers-guess they didnt get enough-so they are going the ad route-
They also list upcoming movies for the month-Aug not up yet


----------



## extopia (25 Jul 2006)

pnh said:
			
		

> did they carry any advertising when they were sub only?



No. Hence the disappointment


----------



## europhile (25 Jul 2006)

pnh said:
			
		

> For anyone with NTL Digital-unplug your decoder for about 10 secs and then start it up again)



This isn't working for me.  Any suggestions?


----------



## pnh (25 Jul 2006)

No-that should work-try it again or failing that ring NTL-if u have an hour or so to spare


----------



## HelloJed (26 Jul 2006)

Try this for NTL digital - press the help button on your remote control. Then select the "reset" option. After a minute or so you should have Film4.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (31 Jul 2006)

I have the basic analogue NTL package - no frills. I have no dish or decoder or any such technology. They have wires coming into my house. 

I presume that I cannot get Film4 for free? 

In general there is enough tv available for me on these stations. Is it worth paying €10 a month for the basic digital package? What else does it do for me? I don't really want to express my opinion on the Sky News polls. I can do that in the Letting Off Steam forum.

Brendan


----------



## huskerdu (31 Jul 2006)

Hi Brendan,
THe basic NTL digital package offers lots of channels, some rubbish, a few worth the extra. 

I find BBC4 and More4 worth the extra and now Film4 is even better. 
A lot of the rest of the channels are hour upon hour of repeats. 

The reception is usually better, also.


----------



## extopia (31 Jul 2006)

To clarify, you DO need the digital package to get Film4.


----------



## nicelives (31 Jul 2006)

Eanair said:
			
		

> Is it available on the basic NTL digital package? I tried last night but got the 'You have not subscribed to this channel' message. Should I try restarting the box or is it only on the higher packages?


 
Hi Eanair, I presume you're on the €5 per month "Go Digital" package as opposed to the €10 per month Basic Digital Package. I'm also on the 5 per month package and have heard from ntl that they're not going to be carrying it even though it's a FTA channel.

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=51816292#post51816292


----------



## pnh (31 Jul 2006)

As I understand it you should also be able to get it on one of the relatively cheap Sat systems occasionally sold by Aldi/Lidl if u didnt want to go the NTL digital route-after initial outlay its free  along with  other FTA channels


----------



## Budget mad (9 Aug 2006)

This is the answer I received from NTL about Free view Film Four

I can advise that the Film Four is available on the Digital Max Package which is €10.00 per month, so you need to be subscribed to this package to receive Film Four Free.
The response is what we received from the Marketing Department regarding the Film Four Offer.
We understand that viewers may be confused by Channel Four's advertising which is produced for a UK audience and refers to the UK only. Channel Four's "Free" announcement relates to the UK only and is based on the commercial arrangements between Channel Four and the various UK-based TV Operators. Also, please bear in mind that any reference to "NTL" refers to NTL UK and since May of last year NTL Ireland is no longer part of the NTL group and therefore any information relating to NTL UK in terms of channels etc does not apply to the NTL Ireland service. 
It does not necessarily follow that just because a channel is available in the UK that the channel is automatically available in Ireland - a good example is the fact that Channel Four is not available on Sky Digital in Ireland.
The commercial and copyright arrangements between Channel Four and Cable Operators in Ireland differ from the UK so it does not necessarily follow automatically that the channel is available on the same basis in Ireland. NTL Ireland has decided to make FilmFour available at no extra charge to digital subscribers of our Digital Max pack, which is the pack enjoyed by the vast majority of our digital customers. We will continue to review our packaging and pricing in the light of ongoing commercial negotiations with our Channel providers.


----------

